# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Guilty Secrets (English )

## BvizioN

Guilty Secrets           B Ndoji

*************************************************

She whisper "I love you" as she kisses him on his lips
She burns him like a fire as she touches him playfully
She prays for forgiveness because the night before
With another man she did it unfaithfully.

He kisses her neck and her beautiful eyes
He whispers "I love you too" and he kisses her more and more
He prays for forgiveness because on his business trip
With another woman he did it the night before

They both love each other, they both can forgive
Their guiltiness has the perfect equal balance
But their troubled souls have become
A secret hiding place for their secret romance

Years will come and go and their love will survive
The time and the gravity with their face wrinkles will play
But guilty secrets buried inside their souls
Like a dreadful memories forever will stay.

Z.I.M

----------


## BvizioN

********************************__B NDOJI

I feel so empty inside me walking on the empty roads
Awful November days endlessly raining 
The sun with the clouds plays hide and seek
The sky looks like a dark Dom
I am almost unconscious
But muscle memory keeps me walking 
Way Home


Shameless tree wearing nothing
Dancing with a wind and shivering with cold
Kissed by thunders randomly
Beautifully-but completely unaware
Of the December days
Approaching awesomely


Z.I.M

----------


## xhiko

original, refreshing somehow

----------


## BvizioN

**********************************  B Ndoji


Raining-the first day of my life when I was born
Sunny- the first day when I went to school
Sad-the day my grandmother passed way
Dreadful-the day I nearly drowned on the swimming pool

Unforgettable- the day I first met you
Amazing-the day we endlessly kissed under the rain
Magnificent-the day you agree to marry me
Painful-the day you left me and I never saw you again

Stressful-the day I started to drink alcohol
Nightmare-the day I tried to forget my past
Furious-the day I broke the law and they took me to jail
Shameful-the day I got out and faced the blast

Tearful-the day my both parents passed way
Depressed-the day I wanted to commit suicide and I stopped the train
Lonely- my birthday when singing happy birthday song alone
Relief-the day I will die and I will feel no more pain

Z.i.M

----------


## BvizioN

*********************** B Ndoji
He walks alone
He sleeps alone
He prays alone
He strikes alone
He lives
And he dies alone

He dont regret
He trust no one
He dont forgive and he dont forget
He is your worst nightmare
He is the man you wish you never met


Z.i.M

----------


## BvizioN

***************************** B Ndoji
Take my eyes
And see the world the way I see it
Take my skin
And feel the cold the way I feel it
Tke my ears
And hear the birds singing in the language of love
Before night falls
Take my dreams
And make wings that fly under the rainbow
After the rain
Take my heart, my mind and everything
Just live the pain.

----------


## BvizioN

***************** B Ndoji

Twilight outside
Early
Cause the sun is rushing to hid
Inspiration inside me
Flow silently 
Cause the moon is looking too sexy
Would it be, a miracle
Nights like this
On the middle of June
To fall in love
With a cold peace of rock
Like the beautiful moon

----------


## BvizioN

******************************* B Ndoji

'I will be there'
Is just another word from the whole dictionary
Hard to practise and so easy to read
To reach you I have to run
Faster then a lightspeed

The place where I am
Is just another desert planet from the whole universe
With no signs of life, no sun and flying out of his orbit
There are plenty of deadly injurious
Made from the huge planet killer asteroids

To reach you
Is just another translation of my nightmare
Hold on the other side of my hearts dam
I know Ill never be there
Driving always on the traffic jam

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

ah... those sticky nights of June :)

morbidness
crawling in and out of bed 
restlessly.
a  dream-like flower
refuses to rot!

----------


## Rebele

Guilty Secrets.
Why, WHY confess? To release pressure? And then lapse into that which requires endurance. 
Naah. 
Usually secrets are fairly dark. Gray, at least. But if you polish them, they easily turn into talismans.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

children have no guilty secrets. he is one of them.

----------


## Rebele

Secrets are not guilty. It's the secret-keeper that may feel this way.
How ironic! And by the way, do things that happen ironically, happen through ironing? 
_I_ iron my secrets. It makes me grow fond of them.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Can you iron a sphinx? I don't know!
Secrets are weapons (which I only fire when my life is threatened)

----------


## BvizioN

> Secrets are not guilty. It's the secret-keeper that may feel this way..


*Knock knock! Who's there? It's the critics :-))*

Thanks for bringing it to my attention ! If you use the ordinary language, then the secrets wont have any colour either!
Anyway...are you trying to say that *Gulity secrets* makes no sense !Because you could be wronge ! Its the same way as i say Love secrets and then you say 'And by the way...secrets are not love! It's the lover that may feel this way.




> children have no guilty secrets. he is one of them...


Cupke_pe_Korce !! Im not fallowing you! What exactly are you saying?

Right ! Guilty secrets happened to be the title of my first poem! I dont know why you feel that it's so much to talk about it!!!

Please do me a favor ! Try to be short on your critics and live more space for poems.

Thank you

----------


## BvizioN

*********************************** B Ndoji

Happiness is that you always have been looking for
Pain and grief is what you always get
The hasty relationship is blooming on the wrong time
Fear is your self under the threat
The real love doesnt cost any money
Money is the only thing you never cast way
Money is the beginning and the end of any trouble
Money is the name of the game that you always play
World is your temporary little home 
With open doors, windows and roof
Dream is the freedom of your mind
Freedom is your self with invisible handcuffs
Desire is a little flower waiting to grow up
Longing is yourself living in the fire
Hope is little flame wavering on the wind
Passion is a link between dream and desire
Music is the sweetest and harmless drug you can ever have
Time is a little ship navigating with no course
Life is a movie show on the cinema, Sunday evening
Death is moving home for a  better place, or worse.

----------


## BvizioN

**************************** B Ndoji

There are no horsemans now
Running into portcullis, out of portcullis
No more ancient  soldiers  there
Over the battlements of towers
The erosive time tried to wash way the legend
But I still can hear
The mysterious whisper of masters 
Mixed with the sound of their chisels, shaping the stones
Before they put her alive on the groundwork of walls 
And then
For thousands of years, after
The sound of swords fighting the enemy
It was a gloomy time

Last time I was there
As I walked on the passage among the walls 
I thought I heard the echo of her voice
Crashing on the silence of towers 
Last time I was there
I thought I heard her singing a lullaby to her son
Before she walked on the way to the castle
With a white dress for the last time
She didnt turn back, never
She gived her name and her life to make the castle stronger
Being the must glorious mum in the world
Living inside the walls
In immortality forever 

The twilight there is a miracle
And afterwards the castle start talking to the moon
Perhaps you can hear the night birds whispering
The legend 
About the name of castle beside the river of Bune

There are no horsemans now
Running in to portcullis, out of portcullis
But there are always white angels
Flying from the castle of Rozafat
To the city of Shkodra
Continuously 
And all over the land of Eagles
On the horizonts 
limitlessly

----------

